# Help?!?! My corie are dying from I dont know what!?



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, the past 3 days 3 of my cories have died. I do not know what they died from. Today is when I found the 3rd dead, with a big red spot on it stomach. I have no idea what is killing them. I did a 45g (tank is a 55g) water change yesterday thinking it could be ammonia poisoning. Help?? I have no idea what is causing this! I don't what all of my cories to die. Oh and its just the cories that are dying, nothing else.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmm..what kind of substrate is in the tank ?
have you added any salt recently ?
you may want to get some metro..


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

lohachata said:


> hmmmm..what kind of substrate is in the tank ?
> have you added any salt recently ?
> you may want to get some metro..


I just changed to sand about 2 months ago, even bought 'aquarium sand'. I just added salt yesterday. I put the amount that said to on the back (1 rounded TBSP/ 5 us gallons.)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep....salt.....i do believe that that's what did it...cories and catfish in general do not tolerate salt very well....


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

lohachata said:


> yep....salt.....i do believe that that's what did it...cories and catfish in general do not tolerate salt very well....


But they where dying before the salt too.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

then there is something else going on...not sure what it is to be honest...don't know what to tell you other than what i have already said...


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

lohachata said:


> then there is something else going on...not sure what it is to be honest...don't know what to tell you other than what i have already said...


All I know is that its has been hitting my cory catfish, no other fish. But thanks for trying


----------

